# BMP to a true vector EPS



## 480sparky (Aug 25, 2011)

Working with some graphics I have created/saved them as BMPs. However, the company that is using them needs them in a true vector EPS format.  I have plenty of software that can *save* the images as EPS, but they're not true vectored images.

Can someone help me out in converting them?  I have some software that will save them as EPS, but I cannot open them after that......  EPS is a format I can't work with, so I can't check to see if they ended up as vectored images.  

Anyone here who has software that can do this, and is willing to tackle it?  Or is it even possible to do with software?  I have 5 small, separate images, or one large single image.

TIA.


----------



## aquarin (Sep 16, 2011)

Not sure if it will help but Inkscape have some features to "vectorize" bmp and you can save it in EPS. I tried this once but have never spend enough time on this.


----------



## KmH (Sep 16, 2011)

If you created the graphics using raster graphics tools, you can't convert straight to EPS.

The graphics would have to be re-created using vector graphics tools.


----------



## MBasile (Sep 18, 2011)

As KmH said, there is no quick and good conversion. There are tools like Adobe Illustrator's "live trace" option, but they don't do a great job. Your best bet is to redo the artwork vector based. If you're not familiar with vector based programs shoot me a PM and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses.  I had the company that was working with the design basically 'cut' the design manually.


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 18, 2011)

It depends on what kind of design.  I've used Illustrator to trace a flat 2D graphic file and save it back as a true vector file, no pixelation zoom in/out.


----------

